
Workers waste half their time as they struggle with data - notlukesky
https://www.zdnet.com/article/workers-waste-half-their-time-as-they-struggle-with-data/
======
tzakrajs
Yo dawg, I heard you waste half your time struggling with data, so I've been
struggling with data, wasting half of my time to tell you that you aren't the
only one wasting half of their time struggling with data.

